# 18th May - Milton Keynes Dealer Meet! Pics added!



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps,

Sunday 18th May 
Kick off time: 11am to approx.2pm - then a little cruise!

3 Denbigh Road 
Bletchley 
Milton Keynes 
MK1 1DF 
Telephone: 01908 840000

Wayside Audi in Milton Keynes are hosting a TT Owners meet for those of you considering Â a new car or some body options or even some mods.

The following was sent to me:-
"Audi U.K will be supplying 2 Body kitted TT's, (1 ABT TT)
We will have a Modified used TTC, 
A 150BHP TTR with Smoked Windows, 
A 225BHP TTR with a Audi Body Kit, 
A 225BHP TTC with Smoked Windows & VERY Trick Looking Wheels, 
Scott from A.M.D will be here for any technical questions, 
Dave from the TT Shop will also be here. 
There will be soft drinks & Nibbles available too."

The Wayside cars (NOT the Audi UK ones) will be available to test drive if anyone is interested.
(DRIVING LICENCE will be required)

I hope lots of you will come and get together to see the cars, the options and take advice from Scott, 
and with a few more of us individualists there can compare some alternative mods.

Should be a good meet, anyone want to plan a cruise for the afternoon sometime then that would be good I have no idea of the Milton Keynes area. (Craig at Wayside maybe coming up with something for us!)

Can we have some postings of interest and support as Wayside are kindly hosting this and I'd rather not go alone for all the drinks and munchies! Â


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Back to the top....updated, guys I need some support here, who's coming?

p.s. dont ask me what "Trick looking wheels" are! Â  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am on for this, lets have a convoy from the South Coast, then meet up with the M25 group , then the Essex lot can join in !(Not missing out the East Coast group too !) By the time we get to the land of the plastic cow we should have LOADS of cars in the flock !


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Where will the South Coast guys meet up with the M25 guys? I might be able to make it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi ..

I guess one of the junctions near where the M3 joins the M25 ? Lets see who else joins this thread .


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Will be there for this Wak.
Thanks for arranging it.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I will be there ;D

Hopefully :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Where will the South Coast guys meet up with the M25 guys? I might be able to make it.


BTW are you Elderberry...like Mayur ?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I'll be up for this one, as long as my flight back from holiday the night before isn't delayed :-/

Any idea what sort of time it's all happening?

E


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> BTW are you Elderberry...like Mayur ? Â


John - im 99% sure he is Avus - this is what Avus does in the right light conditions 

I ought to be there. It's in my diary. After the 'missed the london meet because i forgot' debacle I have made sure I know when this meet is


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I'll be up for this one, as long as my flight back from holiday the night before isn't delayed :-/
> 
> Any idea what sort of time it's all happening?
> 
> E


I'll update page 1 when I have a time but 10 or 11am ish I expect.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Post 1 updated


----------



## alisttair (Apr 22, 2003)

As a newboy to the TT meets I would definatley be up for this one. Where will the Essex group be meeting up with the others?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'm definitely up for it. MK isn't too far away (and they've got one of the largest go-karting tracks in the country (1min30 laps).

Rhod


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats a big go kart you got there Rhod so youll need a big track ! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

hopefully can make this one Wak


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> hopefully can make this one Wak


The more the merrier....remember its a great opportunity for any friends looking to buy a TT to come have a look!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> The more the merrier....remember its a great opportunity for any friends looking to buy a TT to come have a look! Â


 Luckily all my friends have TT's !


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

I'm gonna try and make it, family commitments permitting  I might bring a couple of guys with me who are interested in the 150 ...

I'll post if I can tie them down....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Back to the top....updated, guys I need some support here, who's coming?
> 
> p.s. ask me what "Trick looking wheels" are! Â  ;D


 OK then....
Wak, what are trick looking wheels ? ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( :'( got a meeting at 1pm up north which I can't neglect :-/


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak

I should be able to make this meet. Anyone else heading across from Norfolk / Suffolk area ?

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Anyone else heading across from Norfolk / Suffolk area


Norman, I'm thinking about going (well, it all depends on me wriggling out of something else!), but if I do, happy to hook up for the 2nd half of your journey...

Clive


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Norman, I'm thinking about going (well, it all depends on me wriggling out of something else!), but if I do, happy to hook up for the 2nd half of your journey...
> 
> Clive


aww, Come on..are you a man or a mouse? Just tell the in-laws...NO! they must understand NO means NO! Â  ;D

You have a responsibility and a TT mission has come up! Â ;D

I'll get you a sticker "On A Mission" for the back screen! Â  ;D



> :'( :'( got a meeting at 1pm up north which I can't neglect :-/


We cant be everywhere every weekend and you will be missed! :-/ :'(


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Wak,

I would like to come that is if i have my ttc by then. I live in Essex so can you pass me details of where to meet up??


----------



## alisttair (Apr 22, 2003)

imster

I will also be coming from essex if you want to meet up on the way down?- sounds like a good meet. ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hurrah!! I've got permission to go as well. Thats at least four of us from the Kneesworth Chapter going then ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Everyone is welcome, just look at page 1 for the details.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Any kneesworth TTer's want to meet up for a drive over to milton keynes :-/


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

Wak,

We'll be there - it would be rude not to, seeing as the TTR just came from there anyway!! 
I wonder if Wayside were planning on having mine available then for sale too....? Ah well, that's their loss I suppose ;D


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

How about somewhere in Bedford?? I know the McDonalds on the out-of-town shopping thingy just off the by-pass.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> aww, Come on..are you a man or a mouse? Just tell the in-laws...NO! they must understand NO means NO!


LOL - no, it's not inlaws, it's a weekend away! And no, I can't come out to play 

Clive


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> How about somewhere in Bedford?? I know the McDonalds on the out-of-town shopping thingy just off the by-pass.
> 
> Graham


Wherever it is mate i'll get lost so im easy [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> How about somewhere in Bedford?? I know the McDonalds on the out-of-town shopping thingy just off the by-pass.
> 
> Graham


I'm up for meeting there Graham.

Mayur


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello everybody peeps ;D

Me n Johnny hubs are up for this little jolly.

will confirm from what direction we'll be coming from as soon as i know : life is a bit "think about it on the day" at the mo, but would certainly like to cruise up their with as many TT's as poss.

xx


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Nicky, maybe we can meet at the "Masters" Cottage then ?Maybe get some more nosh in ? :

What are trick wheels ? ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nosh! if you can call bread and water nosh.

and

These are trick wheels:-
http://www.salesco.com/wheels/davin/dav ... wheels.htm


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

I'm definately coming now see you there early doors 

Happy to meet up with anyone on route...

Jason


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Guys - I would love to join in, but have something else on that weekend (Softball tournament).

However, if anyone gets the opportunity to drive the 150TTR, would they then be prepared to write a review of it for absoluTTe?

I guess much of this would depend of whether they do get to drive it or not, but any volunteers?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mmm , good idea, will do a report for the Club Audi Newsletter


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Or you could doctor the report on the 150 from this month's EVO! (They like it.)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Mmm , good idea, will do a report for the Club Audi Newsletter Â


Just watch out: mentioning this CA word is pretty dangerous: you may have your head bitten off :  ;D

... and welcome back, Lady C :-*

I may ask my _deputy_ to stand in for me and come down :-X ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

_Your deputy ? _ ??? LOL We are all equal , but then some are _more equal _ than others


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

John - whats this with all your recent Club Audi 'promotion' on here? Is the Forum not good enough? (Daniella - I'm sure CA is a fine club, if I had the time to join I would Â )

Would like to do this meet and have a go of the 150bhp TT and do a write up, but I have to be at work ......


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Anyone else heading across from Norfolk / Suffolk area ?


Route I shall be taking will be:-
Diss - A143 - Bury S E - A14 - A428 - A1( A428 ) - A421 - MK

I assume the out of town McD's near Bedford is the one off the A421 :-
Interchange Retail Park,
Ampthill Rd,
Kempston
BEDFORD MK45 3BD

Near the A421/A6 intersection.

Anyone interested in cruising over post here and we can sort out suitable time / places to meet up.

Norman


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Route I shall be taking will be:-
> Diss - A143 - Bury S E - A14 - A428 - A1( A428 ) - A421 - MK
> 
> I assume the out of town McD's near Bedford is the one off the A421 :-
> ...


im up for it Norm dunno where it is though :-[


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

somethings just never change eh kid ? :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> somethings just never change eh kid ? :


good evening john its been a while...have you been hanging out with the CA crew  :-X ;D :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh , hangin wit de brovvers of the big CA crew, cool. Massive , etc etc wtf that means dont ask, see ya at GTi, bring Lizzie,I miss her [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Yeh , hangin wit de brovvers of the big CA crew, cool. Massive , etc etc Â wtf that means dont ask, see ya at GTi, bring Lizzie,I miss her Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-*


might be working mate you'll have to take doris yourself unless your taking another lady  :-X


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No I am still without a real doris unless I can borrow yours, will treat her gently 8)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> No I am still without a real doris unless I can borrow yours, will treat her gently Â 8)


she doesnt like men in tights :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> John - whats this with all your recent Club Audi 'promotion' on here? Is the Forum not good enough?


I just knew you metioning CA would be bad, John
 :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe the tights should be on my head ?

Remind me about that one someday ... :-[


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

hope ill see you there mate i got two new mods for you two see


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Show me your Mods and I'll show you my Rockers


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Show me your Mods and I'll show you my Rockers Â


whatever you say Mr skipp. Im off see ya m8 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> im up for it Norm dunno where it is though :-


Phil
Where abouts do you live or IM me your mobile so we can sort out a place to meet.

Norman


----------



## alisttair (Apr 22, 2003)

Is everybody meeting up at this Mcdonalds? Â Is anybody else from Essex way going?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Since I can't do GTi now since I won't have a TT I'd better do this one - anyone else travelling from South Bucks ? Guess we could meet the south coast lot somewhere mear the M40 / M25 junction


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Remind me about that one someday ... :-[


John,

would you please remind me to remember to remind you ... else I may forget :-[
 :-*


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

PgTT, Norm, Mayur, I'll see if I can get some maps done of the McDonalds place for the Wednesday meet at kneesworth, we can decide then what times etc to meet up, (hoping that you will all be able to make it that is) hows that sound??

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> PgTT, Norm, Mayur, I'll see if I can get some maps done of the McDonalds place for the Wednesday meet at kneesworth, we can decide then what times etc to meet up, (hoping that you will all be able to make it that is) hows that sound??
> 
> Graham


Sounds good Graham see you on Wednesday, and thanks for organising it.

Mayur


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Been Speaking to Craig about this today, and he said to come over...

should be good.

Paul.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Chaps,

I heard today there should be some interesting additional machinery...and a few may be getting rides! ;D

Should be a good meet!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Wak,

wot time you gettting there??


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Graham,

Let me know what plans you make on Wednesday ( I can't make it to Knesworth) and I will join you for the drive up there as well.

Craig


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'll be aiming to get there for 10.45.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there 10:45am ;D ;D

Got my _deputy_ to take over my CA duties
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Graham,
> 
> Let me know what plans you make on Wednesday ( I can't make it to Knesworth) and I will join you for the drive up there as well.
> 
> Craig


Craig...where the heck have you been hiding ? Look forward to seeing you there and catching up...!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> PgTT, Norm, Mayur, I'll see if I can get some maps done of the McDonalds place for the Wednesday meet at kneesworth, we can decide then what times etc to meet up, (hoping that you will all be able to make it that is) hows that sound??
> 
> Graham


Graham, won't be able to make the Kneesworth meet unfortunately. I have suggested to Phil (PgTT) that I meet him enroute travelling acrosss from the east at the Caxton Giibbet roundabout, which is where the A1198 joins the A428. If you can let me know what time you are aiming to meet / leave McD's then I can work out what time to leave Diss 

Norman


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

What time you want to meet Norm?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Are we still talking about the MK dealer meet? I got a bit lost in the Kneesworth related bit in the middle :-/.

Anyway. I am assuming it is still on and am planning to arrive at 11am.

Is there any special adgenda?
Do we need to book test drive sessions in the special cars?
What time do we expect the event to end?
Is there anything cruiselike happening afterwards?

I'm sure there's more questions but just to get back on track.

Ta.

Rhod


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bagsy first go in the V6 !  :


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

> Chaps,
> 
> I heard today there should be some interesting additional machinery...and a few may be getting rides! Â ;D
> 
> Should be a good meet! Â


Any idea's what cars are going to be there??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Audis ? 8)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

That bit I sussed what models??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

"Audi U.K will be supplying 2 Body kitted TT's, (1 ABT TT) 
We will have a Modified used TTC, 
A 150BHP TTR with Smoked Windows, 
A 225BHP TTR with a Audi Body Kit, 
A 225BHP TTC with Smoked Windows & VERY Trick Looking Wheels, 
Scott from A.M.D will be here for any technical questions, 
Dave from the TT Shop will also be here. 
There will be soft drinks & Nibbles available too."


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Any idea's what cars are going to be there??


Some extras from Amd.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I know what the flavour soft drinks there will be ;D

I was there this morning & overheard some planning 

;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Please reserve the J2O , orange and passionfruit for me !, and the V6 too ! ;D


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> I know what the flavour soft drinks there will be Â ;D


Well spill the beans then, what drinks ?[smiley=cheers.gif]

Norman


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Coke, Fanta Orange, & Sprite if my memory & ears are working correctly ;D

They did start disscussing nibbles, but my attention was drawn away by a rather good looking lady


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> Graham, won't be able to make the Kneesworth meet unfortunately. I have suggested to Phil (PgTT) that I meet him enroute travelling acrosss from the east at the Caxton Giibbet roundabout, which is where the A1198 joins the A428. If you can let me know what time you are aiming to meet / leave McD's then I can work out what time to leave Diss Â
> 
> Norman


Did anything get sorted at Kneesworth last night for the cruise to MK? I can meet up at the Shell station at Caxton where the A428 meets the A1198, just let me know what time.


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

Interested in going, 1st meet! if I get my car back from the bodyshop

Go lost half way through the thread; Iâ€™m coming from Peterborough, A1, 428, Bedford

Are people still meeting at McDâ€™s? time?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Did anything get sorted at Kneesworth last night for the cruise to MK? Â I can meet up at the Shell station at Caxton where the A428 meets the A1198, just let me know what time.


Graeme, i am meeting norm at the shell garage not sure what time yet? I think he said 9am :-/


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

My Route if anyone is interested in meeting up??
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/55jwb/TTOC.gif

Sorry for the size :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( I may not be able to make it after all.
My current DIY job takes a lot longer than I anticipated and I promised to have it finished by the weekend :-/


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

If anybody is still interested in meeting up at the McDonald's in Bedford for the drive to MK, let me know. The address is:

Interchange Retail Park
Ampthill Rd
Kempston
BEDFORD
MK453BD

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... &advanced=

mayur


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I shall be leaving Diss 08:00 ish :-
Leave Caxton Gibbet ~ 09:30 
Arrive McD's ~ 10:00 ish time for a quick bacon roll 
Leave McD's by 10:30 to arrive at Wayside by 11:00.

How does that sound, so gives you an extra 30mins Phil 

I've not been to Wayside before so would be handy if someone who knows the way led from McD's.

Norman


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I shall be leaving Diss 08:00 ish :-
> Leave Caxton Gibbet ~ 09:30
> Arrive McD's ~ 10:00 ish time for a quick bacon roll Â
> Leave McD's by 10:30 to arrive at Wayside by 11:00.
> ...


sounds fine mate. Ive been to wayside a few times but i'll probably get us all lost. Maybe we could follow Mayurs Sat Nav apparantly it works really well   ;D :-X


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> sounds fine mate. Ive been to wayside a few times but i'll probably get us all lost. Maybe we could follow Mayurs Sat Nav apparantly it works really well   ;D :-X


OK chaps, I'll be there for 10am.
Phil, what sat nav?... more like shat nav. 
I can get us all to MK from Bedford no problemo, then sort of work our way to wayside. We may make it there by 5pm


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I was just remembering the story you told me when you got lost with a map and Sat nav before u had the TT  :-*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will wait for you guys until Tuesday, have to get going back to Southampton by Wednsday. ;D

Whatever you do DO NOT hang around waiting for Amir (PhoTToniq) or ask his advice on navigation...

He has a problem reaching the end of his drive even with 2 sat nav systems !


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

hehehe, poor Amir... Â :-/ he takes so much flack about it! I'm Â sure he's getting used to it... so no reason why the jokes should stop now Â ;D Â I think Amir just loves driving the TT so much that he deliberately takes detours! Who can blame him Â 

With Phil's map reding skills and my sense of direction, on Sunday we'll be in Glasgow before you know it!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> I shall be leaving Diss 08:00 ish :-
> Leave Caxton Gibbet ~ 09:30
> Arrive McD's ~ 10:00 ish time for a quick bacon roll Â
> Leave McD's by 10:30 to arrive at Wayside by 11:00.
> ...


I'll see you and Phil at Caxton then, ready to leave there at about 9.30 ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Ok mate, i'll be leaving some time on saturday night :-[


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Ok mate, i'll be leaving some time on saturday night :-[


Emm... Phil I think you should leave NOW!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Emm... Phil I think you should leave NOW!


Thanks mate


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Phil , change that sig pic, its even worse than the last,

.......

.......

.......

.......

eight ;D  :-*


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Hey Phil , change that sig pic, its even worse than the last,
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


 

;D ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Still haven't got my TT back so won't be coming - :'(

Unless anyone is travelling from High Wycombe / Maidenhead / Marlow way and has a spare seat ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will chicken out 
too much hard work lately :-/

Have a good time all of you


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Many thanks To Wak, Craig, Wayside and Amd for a top day out.

Lots of cars, chat, banter and tuning goodies....

good to put a few faces to names!

hope to pop along in the TT S3 again! ;D

should have my brakes and remap by then ;D 

thanks again, to WAK for enabling my locking beep !

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Many thanks To Wak, Craig, Wayside and Amd for a top day out.
> 
> Lots of cars, chat, banter and tuning goodies....
> 
> ...


Sorry Paul dont think we got round to meeting ??? 
can only echo your comments. Excellent day out with lots of TTers


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks so much for organising the event Wak.
Was great to meet so many friends and make some new ones.

Am a bit wiser about mods especially AMD's chipping and warranties etc.

Thanks to all.
Pics up soon.
mayur


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Mayur, you forgot to add thanks to phil for not getting you lost  ;D.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Mayur, you forgot to add thanks to phil for not getting you lost  ;D.


How could I !
Oh... and...THANKS TO PHIL WE GOT TO WAYSIDE... yes TT'ers...WITHOUT GETTING LOST ! ;D ;D

Thanks m8!

mayur


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Guys n Gals....

Thanks as echoed above, hope the day was a success and achieved what it set out too for those supporting...

Nice to meet a few new people however I will only have to learn everyone's name again next time we meet.

Its a bit anal but I think name badges would help, perhaps with a 'team' photo with the badges readable so that faces and names can be memorized ;D 

See you on the 8th those that are making interpro also

Jason


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Big thanks to Wak for organising what was a great day. Thanks to Craig and Wayside for hosting us. Thanks to Scott and AMD (great to finally put a face to your name - your reputation preceedes you) for bringing all those cool toys along for us to look at, and likewise to the TT shop.

For me one of the highlights was looking at Gary's very nice 330+ bhp Golf! It made the most awesome noise once he started it - something about an auxiliary air pump - that made it sound like thunderbird 3 landing  I wish I had asked for a ride in it (and the sportek RS6). 

Another great experience was sitting in the back of the A8 with JohnTT pumping up the tunes from the driver seat. That car has one HELL of an audio system!

The TT mod of the day - the 4 pipe ABT exhaust system. It was stunning 

Thanks again Wak -

phoTToniq.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Wak thanks for organising this, good to see you as usual 

Wow ;D
( Sorry John I know the word is restricted ) met a lot of new faces today, great to meet you all & hope to catch up again.

Great to see everyone I already know too, & thanks to Wayside & AmD for the cars, the mods & your advise.

Got me a new mod today ablbeit very small , but got to get some more info about the next big mod at the end of the month which was good.

Great Day

Regards
Morgan


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Craig, Scott, Dave, and all who attended, gave up there time and made it a great day....loads of toys to look at and great company....

Many Thanks To All

Great fun today, Wayside/AmD/TTShop hopefully made some new friends.

Scott, many thanks for the "favours"  to change the kph/mph on the left hooker.
Shame you couldnt fix Amir's keys but as he had a world record of DTC codes its understandable he needs a thorough dealer checkup!

The feedback was v.good and a shame lots of people missed out on a great opportunity to see both dealer/tuner together.

Gary.H as ever always a pleasure to see your fantastic Golf/TT, new mods look superb.But of all the expensive mods, I liked those black indicators the most! :-/ ;D, sorry..the simple stuff sometimes have the biggest impact.

If I missed someone in vag-com, but it gets busy and I'm sure I missed saying hello to everyone.

pics later>>>


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Fab day,

nice cars....fun people, new and old faces....Ttotal accounts for the old :-* AND SHOPS  ;D ;D What more could a girl want!!

so Wakitta.....whens it coming  Heeee heee heeeee Thelma & Louise we are 8) 

xx


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Yes, forgot about the longest test drive in the world!...theres the TTR coming back, as I prepare camera.....oh no they have gone.....theres the TTR again...the roof is down now.. ..they are coming back ...oh no...they took the bloody car to Tesco for posing and shopping.......fantastic.

Hey mr dealer can I take a TTR on a test drive for shopping!  ;D Well dont girls! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doh 

I missed an obviously very good day: and the folks at Wayside are soooo great (met them ~ 1year ago).

Will hopefully make the next meet ;D


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

I must say thanks to my hubby wak for organising this meet.......

Probably the only time i`ll get a chance to be behind the wheel of a TT.....God he`ll do anything to stop me from getting behind his.....

If i moan enough about not being able to drive his, he might even arrange more Audi dealer meets....what do you think guys..... 

Test drove a 225 TT Roadster was FANTASTIC!!!!!!! 
loved it, wanted to own it.

Posed in it at Tesco.....parked in the disabled car space heee heee.... ;D some bloke said he loved the colour.....i thought yeh....I `ll pass the compliment on to the dealer....damn it .....I wanted to have paid for it and for it to mine when he said that..... :'(

Nikki ....now i know why you stroke yours....(car i mean) ;D

Farha


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Cheers for the organisation everyone (especially Wak).

Great to see so many people together. I wonder what Wayside's prospective customers must have thought.

Probably wouldn't have considered Wayside as 'local' but I think an hour trip to visit a really nice dealer will be worth it - Wayside are now my local dealer.

Good to find out about AMD and the Wayside interpretation of Audi warranty documentation. It's only a pity we couldn't stay a bit longer but had other things to do (like checking out the Seat Leon Cupra R - not for me I might add ).

Did you all go on a cruise afterwards - weather wasn't great for it though?

Rhod


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

A Pizza hut hunt turned into a fast and furious blast round the Milton Keynes roundabouts xenons blazing by those that are aware of cruise rules  and we eventually ended at a nice place by a lake with a windmill on top whose name I cant remember....but it was a fun.

TTotals race home was mad, for the sake of my responsibilities to my kids, I decided warp factor 12+ was not sustainable and dropped to 9! ;D Yes he got to ours 20 minutes before us! :-/


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Wak how come you carried on up the M1 on the way back ???

Would have thought the 25 would be quicker.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

> A Pizza hut hunt turned into a fast and furious blast round the Milton Keynes roundabouts xenons blazing by those that are aware of cruise rules Â  and we eventually ended at a nice place by a lake with a windmill on top whose name I cant remember....but it was a fun./


Was it the Caldecotte Arms or something like that.

I did pop down and met a few of you, I thought it was very well organised, so ROA for Wak, Craig and AMD.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Chris, it was the Caldecott Arms , we had a noish likkle party /lunch/meet there !

Mrs Wak laid a load of eggs and Mayur went barking mad, ad yes...we DID discus engine oils to in true TT meet tradition ! ;D (and Morgan - "shall we put it in our gearbox ?)

Thanks uncle Wak for sorting out a different and interesting day for us all, but the poor chap was yet again to being subjected to attacks of TT owners asking for this that and even ....the OTHER too ! 

Thanks Wayside Audi ! ( I have come awayfeeling like I have taken a bit of you away with me !)For the hospitality, you are much nearer than a certain dealer "up North" so I am sure I will see you again - maybe for a bit of bonnet surgery ! ! ! And thanks too to the nice guys at AMD for showing off their toys.
Nice to meet some new faces, Fraser, Paul, Scott,and many more. Thanks for bending my plastic yet again Mr Audi, as if I dont have enough TT branded clothing !
Lets give em all a round of applause !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Was it the Caldecotte Arms or something like that.
> 
> I did pop down and met a few of you, I thought it was very well organised, so ROA for Wak, Craig and AMD.


Hi Chris,

I saw you about 10' away, was in conversation and then never saw you again, distracted left/right and centre so really sorry to have not gotten to have a chat with you. Hopefully see you at the next meet, thanks for all the information you emailed to me.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Did look for you but didnt see you - saw the gorgous Wakita, and hear you abandoned the kids and still wouldnt let her drive 

I must say I thought the organisation was excellent and i think some bigger meets could learn a lot (are you watching GTi)


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I spoke to Wayside today to book my first AVS for Friday. I asked to speak to Craig and he was off today, the girl on the service desk asked how it went yesterday and I told her how we all felt 

It was then that she told me that they had recently been voted in the top 3 within the Audi group and as a reward Audi UK took all staff to Marbella, all expenses paid for the weekend *This Weekend* not only did Craig give up his time but gave up a top weekend away!!

IMO above and beyond the call of duty!

Im glad Ive changed dealers for my AVS and hope that we can support Craig and Wayside where possible.

Jason


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=deal2.gif]Officially appointed the Forums favourute dealer- Wayside Audi ! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

..now I have guilt!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wak, welcome to the madhouse ! : Er...whats up Doc ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!  :-X


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Have I missed something Wak..... Wassup ???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Have I missed something Wak..... Wassup ???


nah...private joke m8, something for the flame room sometime!  ;D

PICS HERE!:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/waysidemeet/wayside0503.htm


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Great pics Wak... and thanks for the evidence!  hehehe...

More pics here... note no incriminating images ! ;D :

http://www.onholiday.com/tt

or

http://www.onholiday.com/tt/Wayside/Wayside.html

It was a really nice day. Once again many thanks to all those who organised and took part in the event. I will be using Wayside from now on.

Mayur


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Fantastic pictures, amazing how you manage to get photos of peoples nostrils with out them knowing! ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Great photos Wak, Mayur!! maybe i shall have a decent sig pic for once


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

Wak / Mayur great pics, ;D

Great day, had by all ;D

Great company. ;D

John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Great photos Wak, Mayur!! maybe i shall have a decent sig pic for once


Yeh maybe, if you take that darn bootrack off and those rear light covers and the grill and those badges and..... :


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Yeh maybe, if you take that darn bootrack off and those rear light covers and the grill and those badges and..... :


Ahem, take a good look what your driving , bullet holes, nipple clamps, Audi rings etc etc :  :-*


----------

